# Do frogs get full? Or is mine just a bit sick...?



## MeiKVR6 (Sep 16, 2008)

I have 3 azureus - 2 from one breeder - 1 from another.

As of 3 days ago - they were really big eaters. As soon as the FFs hit the floor - they'd be all over them. I've def been overfeeding a bit - They are froglets eating 15+FFs (minimum) per day. They are all chubby - one of the two I have from the same breeder is a bit (slightly) lighter in color than she used to be - and she hasn't eaten much for 3 days now. She is also slightly less active than she used to be. (not lethargic - just sitting in her cave most of the day)

Am I paranoid or what? She moves (a lot) when I put my hand near her to provoke movement so I don't think she's deathly ill or anything... So is it possible she's just full from the overfeeding? Or could she be sick? If she's sick - I'd be happy to pop the frog in a healthy soak (or whatever they are called) 

If pics would help - I'd be happy to snap a few. I appreciate any responses! 

edit: to clarify- they are all in different vivs containing the same plants, microfauna, etc...


----------



## MeiKVR6 (Sep 16, 2008)

46 views w/no replies...

Now both that came from the same breeder seem to be not very interested in eating. The 1'st sick one ate only 1 or 2 yesterday... The other I'm not sure if she ate at all. 

I have pics this time around.










Original Frog in question. ^^










Newly not-hungry frog. ^^










Healthy, normal, happy, frog. ^^

See how the first one's color seems lighter? I'm a bit worried.


----------



## bobberly1 (Jul 16, 2008)

I wouldn't say its color looks washed out, it could just be naturally lighter. Beyond that, I really can't help you. It doesn't look that thin though.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

they look fine to me as well, try and get a pic of the frog out of the water dish.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

How old are they?

How long have you had them?


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

Have you had them tested for parasites?
Candy


----------



## MeiKVR6 (Sep 16, 2008)

I'm not sure of the exact age - I'd say less than a year. Prob 7-10 months?

I've had them for 3 months. Dust the FFs w/frog suppliments every time, change the water every other day... Cages are always at least 75% on the humidistat (Usually 80-90%). We mist 3X a day for 1:00 each using R/O water. As far as I know I think the setup is good...

I'm glad to hear the responses guys. I appreciate it. I've been hesitant to get a fecal done - our local vet is both expensive and a communist. (they won't treat "illegal" animals)  I'd have to send it out - which I 100% will do if she doesn't start to eat normally by Xmas.

They are NOT underweight - if anything they are overweight. I'll get an out of water pic today. Thanks guys - glad to hear the coloring isn't too bad.


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

Fecals are highly recommended even if the frogs look and act totally healthy. Parasites can make them ill over a period of time. I sent fecals to Dr. Frye (Frye Brothers' Frogs) through the mail. I was quoted $400 for a local vet to do fecals on 4 frogs (they wanted to charge an office visit for each frog..I still question what the hell they thought they were going to examine. Check their pulses? Listen to their heartbeats? take their temps? pffft ). He charged $19 each. Shipping ran me about $6.
Candy


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

I would resist the urge to panic / vet / medicate in all cases at this stage of them game (without anything obvious noted).

The frogs are seperate...good.
I think you have decent humidity...good.
Up the temps a few degrees....ex.if you are at 70F try going to 74F.

Raising the temp a few degrees is like herp tech support asking if the plug is in and the power on...lol. 

Since the frogs are fairly new (in your care), you may just have a little hiccup or adjustment issue. Some frogs are picky, finiky and shy...sometimes all together or at different times.

Just keep a close eye on the body size / plumpness and try some springtails.

Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## bug nick (Dec 5, 2008)

Now one thing that my supplier said to me is that azures are very temprimental and they are touchy. I had one die for no reason no paristes or anything. now that could be wrong but I trust him. Now your pictures that you have look good to me. I used to have 4 of the and the one died but the other three are doing great.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Azureus are no more delicate than any other PDF, on the contrary, they are one of the hardier species.

If by touchy, you mean anything to do with handling, of course one should not handle any frogs unless absolutely necessary.


----------



## MeiKVR6 (Sep 16, 2008)

You won't believe it... The frog in question actually died!

The other two are fat & happy - so it wasn't an enclosure issue... They shared food and it came from the same breeder as the other (healthy) one. As per the heat - that cage was 1 degree colder than the others (68F @ night 76F during the day) Could that really make a deadly difference?

I looked over the sad little dead little frog and I didn't see anything obviously wrong. 

On the other hand - the other two are doing EXTREMELY well. Both fat and eating well... I removed the visual divider between the cages briefly and they both walked towards each other.  Another few months and I'll put them together to see if they'll produce some eggs.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Temps were fine.

unless you want a necropsy, you may never know what happened.

Sometimes frogs expire for no apparent reason. Was it really thin when you found it?

What was your humidity levels in the tank?

When was the last time it ate and how much...how often?


----------



## MeiKVR6 (Sep 16, 2008)

Philsuma said:


> Temps were fine.
> 
> unless you want a necropsy, you may never know what happened.
> 
> ...


It wasn't thin... It wasn't as fat as it used to be... I'd say it was normal.

Humidity NEVER goes below 75%... Usually around 80-89%.

It stopped eating about a week and a half b4 it died... As far as I know - it ate 2-3 FFs in that amount of time... It started losing color 2.5 weeks before it died. 

BTW - it actually died the 26'th... I just haven't been on here due to the holidays.


----------

